# Espiar el Puerto Serial con PIC



## Arkantos (Ago 2, 2005)

Hola ke tal,

Me han colocado el siguiente proyecto en la universidad. Debo espiar el puerto serial utilizando un microcontrolador. He aplicado una rutina de comunicación USART básica, pero no siempre logro adquirir información. Me podrían ayudar con una rutina con comprobación de errores?

Gracias.


----------



## Raflex (Ago 3, 2005)

Hola, a que te refieres con comprobación de errores?

No se cual PIC estés usando, pero lo que necesitas hacer es dejar activa la recepción serial y programas que cuando detecte el dato, lo procesas y luego borras la bandera de interrupción que se genera, esto para que reciba nuevo dato, la forma de como hacerlo es fácil, y encuentras de forma mas detallada en la hoja de datos del pic, que la puedes bajar de www.microchip.com


----------



## Arkantos (Ago 4, 2005)

Hola Raflex... Gracias por tu respuesta...
Estoy trabajando con la familia 16F87X, esta parte de configuración serial si la manejo, lo ke todavia no he podido es configurar y trabajar con las banderas de OERR y FERR para la comprobacion de errores en la comunicación y en las tramas para garantizar una comunicacion y flujo de datos fiable... Si sabes algo de esto te lo agradezco

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Mar 13, 2009)

Quizás hacer una interfaz de programación Windows más colocar un circuito conectado en paralelo al puerto serie vea datos que has robado. 

Me interesa el tema, pero cada vez el puerto serie está en desuso y no hay interés, sobre todo cuando llegue el USB 3.0 y los PIC compatible con él.

Manual aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/manual-puerto-serie-pic16f84a-bajo-vc-vb-18848/

Saludo.


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 16, 2009)

Raflex dijo:
			
		

> Hola, a que te refieres con comprobación de errores?
> 
> No se cual PIC estés usando, pero lo que necesitas hacer es dejar activa la recepción serial y programas que cuando detecte el dato, lo procesas y luego borras la bandera de interrupción que se genera, esto para que reciba nuevo dato, la forma de como hacerlo es fácil, y encuentras de forma mas detallada en la hoja de datos del pic, que la puedes bajar de www.microchip.com



Quizá no sea conveniente procesar el dato cuando se recibe (dentro de la interrupción) por que podrías perder datos, te recomiendo guardarlo en un buffer y procesarlo en la parte principal de tu programa. De esta manera si estás procesando el buffer y llega un dato pues inmediatamente saltará la INT y se agregará al buffer.


----------



## Meta (Mar 16, 2009)

¿Realmente se podrá robar datos de un dispositivo del puerto serie?

Me siento capaz de hacerlo. 

¿Qué dispositivo hay  para robar datos y para qué fin?


----------



## eidtech (Mar 16, 2009)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> ¿Realmente se podrá robar datos de un dispositivo del puerto serie?
> 
> Si, se puede!
> 
> ...



Cuando no tienes la especificación del protocolo de comunicación, y quieres realizar una aplicación que se comunique con el dispositivo serial.

Hay varios softwares que ya lo hacen..


----------



## Meta (Mar 17, 2009)

¿Conoces algún nombre del Software?

Por lógica seguro que los hay.


----------



## eidtech (Mar 17, 2009)

Click aqui


----------

